# Progammable thermostat for 25 PDVC



## N.E S4 (Feb 9, 2013)

For those that are using a programmable thermostat with their 25 PDVC. Can you please post the make and model of the thermostat and the settings.

I got a Honeywell RTH63050D it's not working.


----------



## imacman (Feb 9, 2013)

Do you mean *RTH6350D? *

Did you set it up correctly?  Wires from the stove go to R & W terminals.

Then turn stat down to below room temp.  Hit the "ON" button on the stove....red light should come on, but stove should not start.

Then, turn stat up above room temp....stove should start and then run on Hi-Lo.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 9, 2013)

imacman said:


> Do you mean *RTH6350D? *
> 
> Did you set it up correctly? Wires from the stove go to R & W terminals.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, that was a typo.

What about the different setting within the Stat?

I'll give it another try.


----------



## imacman (Feb 9, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> .....What about the different setting within the Stat?......


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 9, 2013)

imacman said:


>


 
Heater type, fan switch,?


----------



## imacman (Feb 9, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> Heater type, fan switch,?


You want it set for Heat only.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 9, 2013)

Before I shut the stove of the setting was on 1,3

Thermostat is hooked up when I turn the temp up on the thermostat, I notice it feeds the fuel at a right rate but the blower speed doesn't go up. This is after the S.U light has gone off, so I decided to turn it to 9,9.

When I set the thermostat temp above the inside temp the stove should go up to 9,9 automatically, right?


----------



## imacman (Feb 9, 2013)

While it is in SU the stove is running at default of 5-5....that's the normal startup setting. 

When the stat calls for heat, the stove ramps up (or down) to whatever you have it set for on the control panel.  If it's 9-9, then the stove will change to that.   9-9 is what Englander recommends on your stove as the stat setting.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 10, 2013)

imacman said:


> While it is in SU the stove is running at default of 5-5....that's the normal startup setting.
> 
> When the stat calls for heat, the stove ramps up (or down) to whatever you have it set for on the control panel. If it's 9-9, then the stove will change to that. 9-9 is what Englander recommends on your stove as the stat setting.


 
I think it's working, but not sure if it's working properly.

I have the stove set at 9,9. When the stove calls for heat it will ram up to 9,9.

When it's idling it seem to feed slower, but the blower motor seem to remain at 9.

What setting is it suppose to be when it's idling?

I understand thermostat connection should be to R and W. The R connect has a jumper to RC.

Should I pull out the jumper or keep it there.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Feb 10, 2013)

The blower speed does not change with a stat, just feed rate. I did not like my stove operation on the stat so I removed it. The only time a stat would benefit me is in the warmer "shoulder" season.


----------



## imacman (Feb 10, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> I think it's working, but not sure if it's working properly.
> 
> I have the stove set at 9,9. When the stove calls for heat it will ram up to 9,9.
> 
> ...


As Dgopetactical says, the blower stays the same....just the feed changes.

As for what "setting" it's at while idling, I have no idea....Mike H or the guys at Englander Tech service might be able to help w/ that info, but really, why does that matter?  You can't change it AFAIK....it's in the computer software.

The stat jumper wire between R & RC can be removed.....you're only using the stat for heat.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 10, 2013)

imacman said:


> As Dgopetactical says, the blower stays the same....just the feed changes.
> 
> As for what "setting" it's at while idling, I have no idea....Mike H or the guys at Englander Tech service might be able to help w/ that info, but really, why does that matter? You can't change it AFAIK....it's in the computer software.
> 
> The stat jumper wire between R & RC can be removed.....you're only using the stat for heat.


 
Imacman you've been very helpful, Thank you.

Now I like to see if I can hook a wi-fi thermostat to it. I need a source for common wire feed.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 10, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> Imacman you've been very helpful, Thank you.
> 
> Now I like to see if I can hook a wi-fi thermostat to it. I need a source for common wire feed.


 Not if you buy the Hunter Fan Wi-Fi stat. My avatar is part of a screenshot from the control page. This is what I have and love it. No "C" Wire needed either. $100 at Lowes.

http://www.hunterfan.com/Products/Thermostats/Universal-Internet-Thermostat---44917/


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thaddius Wenderoth said:


> Not if you buy the Hunter Fan Wi-Fi stat. My avatar is part of a screenshot from the control page. This is what I have and love it. No "C" Wire needed either. $100 at Lowes.
> 
> http://www.hunterfan.com/Products/Thermostats/Universal-Internet-Thermostat---44917/


 
Nice, because I have a Honewell wi-fit thermostat for my central air. I also would like to use it on the stove as well but the stove does not have a C wire.

If this hunterfan doesn't need a c wire I'm sold.


----------



## turbosporsche (Feb 10, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> Before I shut the stove of the setting was on 1,3
> 
> Thermostat is hooked up when I turn the temp up on the thermostat, I notice it feeds the fuel at a right rate but the blower speed doesn't go up. This is after the S.U light has gone off, so I decided to turn it to 9,9.
> 
> When I set the thermostat temp above the inside temp the stove should go up to 9,9 automatically, right?



The pdvc does not allow it to be turned off via a stat.  You set the fan speed and heat setting to what ever desired temp u like.  Then the stat is satisfied the stove goes to heat mode 1 but blower stays the same setting.  The Ep-25 stove from englander has the ability to be turned off completly via the stat then turned back on like a normal heating system.  

I wish englander came out with a reprogrammed E-prom chip that users could buy and install that would fix this


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 10, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> Nice, because I have a Honewell wi-fit thermostat for my central air. I also would like to use it on the stove as well but the stove does not have a C wire.
> 
> If this hunterfan doesn't need a c wire I'm sold.


 No C wire needed. I am running mine without as I do not have one either.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thaddius Wenderoth said:


> No C wire needed. I am running mine without as I do not have one either.


 
You're the man thank you. Ordering 1 tonight, I was going to buy another Honeywell wi-fi stat.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 16, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> You're the man thank you. Ordering 1 tonight, I was going to buy another Honeywell wi-fi stat.


 
I took the thermostat off I don't like it. The blower motor is always on 9 which makes no sense to me. The blower should drop or raise with the feed.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 16, 2013)

N.E S4 said:


> I took the thermostat off I don't like it. The blower motor is always on 9 which makes no sense to me. The blower should drop or raise with the feed.


I agree. I think Englander should change that.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm looking at the 25 EPI, I hope the blower will drop with the feed rate. Will email them next week.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Feb 17, 2013)

Thaddius Wenderoth said:


> I took the thermostat off I don't like it. The blower motor is always on 9 which makes no sense to me. The blower should drop or raise with the feed.​ I agree. I think Englander should change that.


Unless the noise of the convection blower is an issue, there is no reason for the convection setting to change. You do not have to set it on 9, you can set it to a lower number. In theory the higher speed convection blower should improve heat transfer and result in higher efficiency.
I run my PDVC at heat setting 6 and convection setting 9 with a programmable thermostat regulating the temperature. It heats the area quickly with very little overshoot. My emphasis is on efficiency and, for me, a thermostat is essential.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 17, 2013)

Harvey Schneider said:


> Unless the noise of the convection blower is an issue, there is no reason for the convection setting to change. You do not have to set it on 9, you can set it to a lower number. In theory the higher speed convection blower should improve heat transfer and result in higher efficiency.
> I run my PDVC at heat setting 6 and convection setting 9 with a programmable thermostat regulating the temperature. It heats the area quickly with very little overshoot. My emphasis is on efficiency and, for me, a thermostat is essential.


 I always have my convection setting on 9, even when running on 1 heat setting. But I can see with some people that the noise could be an issue.


----------



## N.E S4 (Feb 17, 2013)

Running the convection motor on 9 all the time is very noisy and it does bother me.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Feb 17, 2013)

> I took the thermostat off I don't like it. The blower motor is always on 9 which makes no sense to me. The blower should drop or raise with the feed.


It doesn't have to be on 9. Pick a blower speed you like and set the heat setting to the same number or one lower.


----------



## N.E S4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Harvey Schneider said:


> It doesn't have to be on 9. Pick a blower speed you like and set the heat setting to the same number or one lower.


 
So basically when it's call for heat the stove will only go up to the feed rate you select. I was told my Englander to set the stove to 9,9. I haven't try to select a lower feed rate and lower fan speed.


----------



## imacman (Mar 5, 2013)

You can set it at any speed that is equal to the heat setting or above.  I have NEVER had my fan on 9.  The most is 7, as the speed really doesn't change much above that anyway.  Most of the time, my settings are close to the heat setting.


----------



## N.E S4 (Mar 5, 2013)

imacman said:


> You can set it at any speed that is equal to the heat setting or above. I have NEVER had my fan on 9. The most is 7, as the speed really doesn't change much above that anyway. Most of the time, my settings are close to the heat setting.


 
Thanks, I'll try it again this weekend.


----------

